
Ask HN: Is there any reason to use Comodo SSL instead of Let's Encrypt? - siddharthgoel88
In my opinion, Comodo SSL is one of the most compromised vendor of SSL certificates. A google search of &quot;worst ssl certificates&quot; will fill your page with Comodo results (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;ZrTvVx) . Even after so many issues I see that people&#x2F;companies still buy it. What could be the reasons (apart from ignorance) for someone to Comodo over Let&#x27;s Encrypt ?
======
peter_tonoli
Wildcard certificates.

~~~
kjksf
Wildcard certificates are coming to Let's Encrypt in Jan 2018
([https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-
com...](https://letsencrypt.org/2017/07/06/wildcard-certificates-coming-
jan-2018.html)).

Also they are not as important with Let's Encrypt given that you can
dynamically and instantly provision a certificate for a subdomain.

Without Let's Encrypt getting a certificate for each domain was costly and
time consuming. Let's Encrypt solves both problems without using wildcard
certificates.

